# Tattoos - Poll



## rcfieldz

I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.


----------



## Nutz

I can't stand tattoos.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I have a few.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

rcfieldz said:


> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.



The human body is beautiful as-is without aesthetic enhancements. Think tattoos looks horrible on people, especially women. But it's purely a personal subjective opinion. And I wouldn't begin a relationship with anyone if I know they have tattoos. It's in fact one of those 'getting to know you' queries.


----------



## Roadrunner

rcfieldz said:


> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.


I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.

If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.


----------



## April

Roadrunner said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
Click to expand...

I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.


----------



## Roadrunner

AngelsNDemons said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
Click to expand...



We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.


----------



## April

Roadrunner said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
Click to expand...


I sure the hell hope not...for the sake of the people who really need it and will use it wisely.


----------



## Roadrunner

AngelsNDemons said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sure the hell hope not...for the sake of the people who really need it and will use it wisely.
Click to expand...

Have you ever thought about what we could do for the truly needy and disabled if we got the parasites off the welfare rosters?

I think any able bodied person applying for help should be given a job commensurate with their skills.

Those that can lead could lead those that follow out onto the streets to pick up trash.

Benefits could be keyed to how much trash you pick up.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Roadrunner said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
Click to expand...


A significant number of people on welfare are also active duty military. So before proposing we cut welfare, consider who it's gonna effect. Or at the very least, put your running shoes on.


----------



## Roadrunner

Delta4Embassy said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A significant number of people on welfare are also active duty military. So before proposing we cut welfare, consider who it's gonna effect. Or at the very least, put your running shoes on.
Click to expand...

I don't run.


----------



## April

Delta4Embassy said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A significant number of people on welfare are also active duty military. So before proposing we cut welfare, consider who it's gonna effect. Or at the very least, put your running shoes on.
Click to expand...

The issue is welfare for the truly needy and disabled, like our vets. Not those who get knocked up and pop out babies by six different baby daddy's.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Roadrunner said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A significant number of people on welfare are also active duty military. So before proposing we cut welfare, consider who it's gonna effect. Or at the very least, put your running shoes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't run.
Click to expand...


Know what's filled with brave men who don't run?


----------



## Roadrunner

AngelsNDemons said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A significant number of people on welfare are also active duty military. So before proposing we cut welfare, consider who it's gonna effect. Or at the very least, put your running shoes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue is welfare for the truly needy and disabled, like our vets. Not those who get knocked up and pop out babies by six different baby daddy's.
Click to expand...

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Roadrunner

Delta4Embassy said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A significant number of people on welfare are also active duty military. So before proposing we cut welfare, consider who it's gonna effect. Or at the very least, put your running shoes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what's filled with brave men who don't run?
Click to expand...

"I'd rather be a free man in my grave,

Than living like a puppet or a slave."


----------



## Delta4Embassy

AngelsNDemons said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A significant number of people on welfare are also active duty military. So before proposing we cut welfare, consider who it's gonna effect. Or at the very least, put your running shoes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue is welfare for the truly needy and disabled, like our vets. Not those who get knocked up and pop out babies by six different baby daddy's.
Click to expand...


Welfare fraud will be prosecuted if found out. Proposals to cut welfare because of fraud though aren't going to amount to any significant amount. Only ones you'd be hurting are those legitimately on it.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Roadrunner said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A significant number of people on welfare are also active duty military. So before proposing we cut welfare, consider who it's gonna effect. Or at the very least, put your running shoes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what's filled with brave men who don't run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'd rather be a free man in my grave,
> 
> Than living like a puppet or a slave."
Click to expand...



"I'd rather be a diplomat than a middling swordsman. Graveyards are filled with middling swordsmen"


----------



## Roadrunner

Delta4Embassy said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A significant number of people on welfare are also active duty military. So before proposing we cut welfare, consider who it's gonna effect. Or at the very least, put your running shoes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what's filled with brave men who don't run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'd rather be a free man in my grave,
> 
> Than living like a puppet or a slave."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I'd rather be a diplomat than a middling swordsman. Graveyards are filled with middling swordsmen"
Click to expand...

Everybody dies.

It is not how you die, but how you live.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Roadrunner said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A significant number of people on welfare are also active duty military. So before proposing we cut welfare, consider who it's gonna effect. Or at the very least, put your running shoes on.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what's filled with brave men who don't run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'd rather be a free man in my grave,
> 
> Than living like a puppet or a slave."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I'd rather be a diplomat than a middling swordsman. Graveyards are filled with middling swordsmen"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody dies.
> 
> It is not how you die, but how you live.
Click to expand...


Rather be a 120 year old coward than 30 year old hero in the grave.


----------



## Roadrunner

Delta4Embassy said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what's filled with brave men who don't run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'd rather be a free man in my grave,
> 
> Than living like a puppet or a slave."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I'd rather be a diplomat than a middling swordsman. Graveyards are filled with middling swordsmen"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody dies.
> 
> It is not how you die, but how you live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rather be a 120 year old coward than 30 year old hero in the grave.
Click to expand...

Fine for you.

Not for me.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

In time, every war ends. If I'd died a hero in WWII nothing'd piss my ghost off more than the Berlin Airlift, or good global standing of Germany today.

Just about every former enemy during war becomes friends in peace. Any heroic death during the war then becomes completely redundant and pointless.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Roadrunner said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
Click to expand...



That is as stupid as saying that those who drive a nice car, have a refrigerator and a cell phone shouldn't get assistance. 

If the low-information RWs were able to think things through, they might see that its not only possible but almost always true that people had "things" before they fell on hard times and/or that others have helped them with what might be considered luxury items. 

Those same RWs might also know that military vets, having become disabled as a result of serving their country might have gotten those tats during better times. Or that the elderly (including Vietnam vets), now unable to work, got them a long time ago. 

But, low-information RWs also purposely derail a thread about tats into an ugly about their own bigotry and hate for those less fortunate than himself.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Nutz said:


> I can't stand tattoos.




Me neither. They always look dirty, as in unwashed. They're just not attractive. 

But, to each their own.


----------



## Diana1180

Ihave a few..and love men with tattoos.


----------



## Muhammed

Personally, I prefer to avoid voluntarily allowing graffiti to be etched into my epidermis.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Delta4Embassy said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A significant number of people on welfare are also active duty military. So before proposing we cut welfare, consider who it's gonna effect. Or at the very least, put your running shoes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what's filled with brave men who don't run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'd rather be a free man in my grave,
> 
> Than living like a puppet or a slave."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I'd rather be a diplomat than a middling swordsman. Graveyards are filled with middling swordsmen"
Click to expand...

My karate teacher always used to say, "It is better to avoid 100 fights than to win 100 fights."


----------



## skye

No tats here.

Other people's  tats are ok with me though


----------



## Alex.

I have a tattoo of  a  half eaten watermelon


----------



## Roadrunner

Delta4Embassy said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The human body is beautiful as-is without aesthetic enhancements. Think tattoos looks horrible on people, especially women. But it's purely a personal subjective opinion. And I wouldn't begin a relationship with anyone if I know they have tattoos. It's in fact one of those 'getting to know you' queries.
Click to expand...

If God wanted me pretty and colorful, I would be a wood duck drake.


----------



## Roadrunner

Delta4Embassy said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A significant number of people on welfare are also active duty military. So before proposing we cut welfare, consider who it's gonna effect. Or at the very least, put your running shoes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue is welfare for the truly needy and disabled, like our vets. Not those who get knocked up and pop out babies by six different baby daddy's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welfare fraud will be prosecuted if found out. Proposals to cut welfare because of fraud though aren't going to amount to any significant amount. Only ones you'd be hurting are those legitimately on it.
Click to expand...

Same could be said of most gun laws.


----------



## Alex.

I have a tattoo for when I get bored


----------



## April

Alex. said:


> I have a tattoo for when I get bored


----------



## rightwinger

I have seen tattoos that I have said.....that is an interesting tattoo

I have never seen a tattoo where I said........you look a lot better since you got that tattoo

Most look like bad graffiti to me


----------



## Vigilante

Some can be very realistic.... overdosing on anything ruins the original!


----------



## rightwinger

Vigilante said:


> Some can be very realistic.... overdosing on anything ruins the original!



Give it a decade and it will look like a black blob on his neck


----------



## Vigilante

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some can be very realistic.... overdosing on anything ruins the original!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a decade and it will look like a black blob on his neck
Click to expand...


Why cares?....It's his neck and he can do whatever stupid thing he wants to do.


----------



## HenryBHough

Never had any desire to have a tattoo.

I have briefly lived among peoples where tradition considered facial tattooing an enhancement for the women.  The men seldom had any tattoos.  By inference, then, a visiting male with any tattoo was regarded as effeminate (at best).


----------



## ChrisL

No tattoos on me.    I thought about getting a small one before, a sentimental one, just with some dates and maybe a butterfly, but decided not to.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Some can be very realistic.... overdosing on anything ruins the original!



Damn, that is creepy as all get out.    I hate spiders.  Lol.


----------



## rightwinger

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some can be very realistic.... overdosing on anything ruins the original!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a decade and it will look like a black blob on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cares?....It's his neck and he can do whatever stupid thing he wants to do.
Click to expand...

It sure is.......and everyone can say "What an ugly black blob on his neck"


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> No tattoos on me.    I thought about getting a small one before, a sentimental one, just with some dates and maybe a butterfly, but decided not to.


You have chosen wisely


----------



## DGS49

(1)  I have no tattoos, but have considered getting one.  The tattoo I have considered has a religious theme ("Labarum"), but my wife strongly objects and thinks it will "brand" me as a religious freak.

(2)  Anything that will PERMANENTLY affect your appearance should be carefully considered:  a teenager cannot carefully consider anything.

(3)  I have never seen any tattoo that enhanced a female's appearance, though I have seen hundreds of females who had them and thought otherwise.

(4)  Pretty girls generally don't get tattoos

(5)  Many homely girls and boys get tattoos to draw attention to themselves.  It works.  I wonder if they give any thought to THE KIND OF ATTENTION the tattoos draw.  The expression, "Tramp Stamp" is apropos.


----------



## Roadrunner

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some can be very realistic.... overdosing on anything ruins the original!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a decade and it will look like a black blob on his neck
Click to expand...

In two or three decades it will be crawling up his ass.

Tattoos are for losers who want to be unique like everybody else.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I have three.  Looking at two more I might get over the next year.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I want to get something similar to this as my next one.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Vigilante said:


> Some can be very realistic.... overdosing on anything ruins the original!



Nice touch the shadowing. 

Brings to mind another idea for clever tattoos: the sports section of a newspaper on a girl's back.


----------



## kiwiman127

Roadrunner said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
Click to expand...


Wow, just wow.  
What happens to a productive member of society who got a tattoo/tattoos while being productive but then through no fault of their own lost everything via an accident/or physical bodily function defect (cancer/blindness/hearing lost;etc, and can't work. In your world, would that person lose their right for welfare?
I'm just curious.


----------



## Toro

I'm not a fan of tattoos at all, but a very small, hidden strategically placed one on a female can be hot.


----------



## rightwinger

I never understood why criminals get tattoos

Used to be you robbed a liquor store and the description would be.....white male, 5' 9 to 6 feet, dark hair....could be anyone

Now its....the guy had a tattoo of a skull with a snake coming out its eye
Police know instantly who it was


----------



## kiwiman127

rightwinger said:


> I never understood why criminals get tattoos
> 
> Used to be you robbed a liquor store and the description would be.....white male, 5' 9 to 6 feet, dark hair....could be anyone
> 
> Now its....the guy had a tattoo of a skull with a snake coming out its eye
> Police know instantly who it was



My question about criminals is, why is it when criminals are arrested, they always seem to be in just their underwear?  It at least seems that way when I watch reality cop shows.


----------



## rightwinger

kiwiman127 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why criminals get tattoos
> 
> Used to be you robbed a liquor store and the description would be.....white male, 5' 9 to 6 feet, dark hair....could be anyone
> 
> Now its....the guy had a tattoo of a skull with a snake coming out its eye
> Police know instantly who it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question about criminals is, why is it when criminals are arrested, they always seem to be in just their underwear?  It at least seems that way when I watch reality cop shows.
Click to expand...

 
They do seem to be shirtless most of the time


----------



## Toro

kiwiman127 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why criminals get tattoos
> 
> Used to be you robbed a liquor store and the description would be.....white male, 5' 9 to 6 feet, dark hair....could be anyone
> 
> Now its....the guy had a tattoo of a skull with a snake coming out its eye
> Police know instantly who it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question about criminals is, why is it when criminals are arrested, they always seem to be in just their underwear?  It at least seems that way when I watch reality cop shows.
Click to expand...


It would be better if those cops busted a house full of Victoria's Secret models!


----------



## Diana1180

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I want to get something similar to this as my next one.



This is awesome.  I love the biomechanical ones.


----------



## JoeMoma

At my age, I just don't see getting a tat.  

On a hot woman, a tramp stamp says something!


----------



## auditor0007

Roadrunner said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
Click to expand...


So a person who worked for ten years, got a few tats, then lost his/her job should no longer qualify for welfare?  See how simple ideas become so unsimple?


----------



## skye

working class people like tattoos,,,

have you noticed?


----------



## HUGGY

Roadrunner said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have none. Thought about it but just don't think I want a permanent drawing on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sure the hell hope not...for the sake of the people who really need it and will use it wisely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever thought about what we could do for the truly needy and disabled if we got the parasites off the welfare rosters?
> 
> I think any able bodied person applying for help should be given a job commensurate with their skills.
> 
> Those that can lead could lead those that follow out onto the streets to pick up trash.
> 
> Benefits could be keyed to how much trash you pick up.
Click to expand...


*The trafficking rate in SNAP has dropped dramatically. *Due to increased oversight and improvements to program management by USDA, the trafficking rate has fallen significantly over the last two decades, from about 4 cents on the dollar in 1993 to about 1 cent in 2006-08

What is SNAP Fraud Food and Nutrition Service

A penny on the dollar is better than retail stores can stop with shop lifting.  Stopping less than a penny on the dollar would not be cost effective as it would eliminate valid claims by at least that much.  In short, EBT food claim fraud is hugely over emphasized and certainly not the problem that some pretend it is.  

It is easy picking on those with no means to defend themselves.  I've never really liked bullies and that is what this is adding up to.


----------



## Abishai100

*The Mark of the Pedestrian*



Remember those sticker-tattoos that were temporary (they'd just wash off with soap-and-water)?

I liked that David Fincher movie "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" (2011).

With millions of people around the world staring at Internet screens and typing away for hours and hours (or even on the go on their smartphones), it shouldn't feel odd we're curious about those 'traditional' tattoos that entertain our addictive personalities.

Hey, if you drink apple juice and refrain from using your cell phone while driving, there's nothing wrong with thinking about the harmless taboo of tattoos.  I voted, "I like them on others, but I'm not getting one myself."






The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2011 Film)


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with them, except they ought to disqualify a person from welfare.
> 
> If you have money for tats, you have money to care for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sure the hell hope not...for the sake of the people who really need it and will use it wisely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever thought about what we could do for the truly needy and disabled if we got the parasites off the welfare rosters?
> 
> I think any able bodied person applying for help should be given a job commensurate with their skills.
> 
> Those that can lead could lead those that follow out onto the streets to pick up trash.
> 
> Benefits could be keyed to how much trash you pick up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The trafficking rate in SNAP has dropped dramatically. *Due to increased oversight and improvements to program management by USDA, the trafficking rate has fallen significantly over the last two decades, from about 4 cents on the dollar in 1993 to about 1 cent in 2006-08
> 
> What is SNAP Fraud Food and Nutrition Service
> 
> A penny on the dollar is better than retail stores can stop with shop lifting.  Stopping less than a penny on the dollar would not be cost effective as it would eliminate valid claims by at least that much.  In short, EBT food claim fraud is hugely over emphasized and certainly not the problem that some pretend it is.
> 
> It is easy picking on those with no means to defend themselves.  I've never really liked bullies and that is what this is adding up to.
Click to expand...


Are you sure you're in the right thread?  This thread is about tattoos.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> working class people like tattoos,,,
> 
> have you noticed?



No, perhaps you should explain.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> working class people like tattoos,,,
> 
> have you noticed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, perhaps you should explain.
Click to expand...









Any questions?


----------



## skye

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  


That's brilliant Alex!


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> working class people like tattoos,,,
> 
> have you noticed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, perhaps you should explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
Click to expand...


Not true.  All kinds of people get tattoos nowadays.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> That's brilliant Alex!



Yeah, you and he are about equal in "brilliance."


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> working class people like tattoos,,,
> 
> have you noticed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, perhaps you should explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  All kinds of people get tattoos nowadays.
Click to expand...


You are correct, nice of you to pose for us.







Front


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> working class people like tattoos,,,
> 
> have you noticed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, perhaps you should explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  All kinds of people get tattoos nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct, nice of you to pose for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
Click to expand...


Yup, demonstrating your "brilliance" again, I see.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> working class people like tattoos,,,
> 
> have you noticed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, perhaps you should explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  All kinds of people get tattoos nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct, nice of you to pose for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
Click to expand...


Working class?  Don't think so, dummy.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't have any tattoos myself, but unlike Skye and Alex, I don't look down upon those who do.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that, to an extent...there are some who are able to get their tats for free or at little cost by artists that they know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will likely see tattoo EBT cards before we see any significant attempt to cut welfare fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sure the hell hope not...for the sake of the people who really need it and will use it wisely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever thought about what we could do for the truly needy and disabled if we got the parasites off the welfare rosters?
> 
> I think any able bodied person applying for help should be given a job commensurate with their skills.
> 
> Those that can lead could lead those that follow out onto the streets to pick up trash.
> 
> Benefits could be keyed to how much trash you pick up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The trafficking rate in SNAP has dropped dramatically. *Due to increased oversight and improvements to program management by USDA, the trafficking rate has fallen significantly over the last two decades, from about 4 cents on the dollar in 1993 to about 1 cent in 2006-08
> 
> What is SNAP Fraud Food and Nutrition Service
> 
> A penny on the dollar is better than retail stores can stop with shop lifting.  Stopping less than a penny on the dollar would not be cost effective as it would eliminate valid claims by at least that much.  In short, EBT food claim fraud is hugely over emphasized and certainly not the problem that some pretend it is.
> 
> It is easy picking on those with no means to defend themselves.  I've never really liked bullies and that is what this is adding up to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're in the right thread?  This thread is about tattoos.
Click to expand...


Sorry about the tangent.  I just get PO'd when peeps say derogatory crap about those that have less and need assistance. I have this thing about bullies.  And I don't care much about tattoos.  As you were.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> working class people like tattoos,,,
> 
> have you noticed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, perhaps you should explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  All kinds of people get tattoos nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct, nice of you to pose for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Working class?  Don't think so, dummy.
Click to expand...


I think Jolie would look more attractive without the ink. IMHO.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, perhaps you should explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  All kinds of people get tattoos nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct, nice of you to pose for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Working class?  Don't think so, dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Jolie would look more attractive without the ink. IMHO.
Click to expand...


So do I, but that wasn't my point.  The point I was making is that dumb Skye and dumb Alex are wrong and it is not just "working class" people who get tattoos anymore.  Those two ignoramuses are still stuck in the 1950s or something.


----------



## BlackSand

I would have a tattoo ... But I was too drunk when I went to get one and they wouldn't do it.
It was a soldier tattoo ... A small unit patch on my shoulder ... But I never got it in the longrun.

I think the art aspect might be kind of touchy though ... Styles come and go.
I know a guy that has his family's coat of arms done small, tastefully and very detailed on his shoulder ... It looks nice and it will never go out of style I don't think.

.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> working class people like tattoos,,,
> 
> have you noticed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, perhaps you should explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  All kinds of people get tattoos nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct, nice of you to pose for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Working class?  Don't think so, dummy.
Click to expand...



Depends on your definition of working class,  all I did was show you a tattoo that had the words "working class"  and you wanted to go off on a tangent insulting, taking my statements out of context and now lying.

Of course you have tattoos every time you make a statement I see a very telling tattoo from where you speak amongst other things.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, perhaps you should explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  All kinds of people get tattoos nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct, nice of you to pose for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Working class?  Don't think so, dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your definition of working class,  all I did was show you a tattoo that had the words "working class"  and you wanted to go off on a tangent insulting, taking my statements out of context and now lying.
> 
> Of course you have tattoos every time you make a statement I see a very telling tattoo from where you speak.
Click to expand...


Who cares about you or what you see or think?  You're stupid.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.  All kinds of people get tattoos nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct, nice of you to pose for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Working class?  Don't think so, dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your definition of working class,  all I did was show you a tattoo that had the words "working class"  and you wanted to go off on a tangent insulting, taking my statements out of context and now lying.
> 
> Of course you have tattoos every time you make a statement I see a very telling tattoo from where you speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares about you or what you see or think?  You're stupid.
Click to expand...



Apparently you do you have manged to attack me at every turn.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Apparently you do you have manged to attack me at every turn.



Don't think so.  I wasn't even talking to you to begin with, so


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you do you have manged to attack me at every turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so.  I wasn't even talking to you to begin with, so
Click to expand...



Have some strong black coffee, take a shower and


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you do you have manged to attack me at every turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so.  I wasn't even talking to you to begin with, so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have some strong black coffee, take a shower and
Click to expand...


Hey, it's not my fault that you think only "working class people" have tattoos.  That's all on you, buddy.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> I would have a tattoo ... But I was too drunk when I went to get one and they wouldn't do it.
> It was a soldier tattoo ... A small unit patch on my shoulder ... But I never got it in the longrun.
> 
> I think the art aspect might be kind of touchy though ... Styles come and go.
> I know a guy that has his family's coat of arms done small, tastefully and very detailed on his shoulder ... It looks nice and it will never go out of style I don't think.
> 
> .



Oh, must be a "working class" person.  Only working class people get tattoos according to Skye and Alex.    Lol.


----------



## BlackSand

Lolz ... If I had gotten a tattoo it would have been strictly military.
That would be more servant class than working class.

.


----------



## Alex.

BlackSand said:


> I would have a tattoo ... But I was too drunk when I went to get one and they wouldn't do it.
> It was a soldier tattoo ... A small unit patch on my shoulder ... But I never got it in the longrun.
> 
> I think the art aspect might be kind of touchy though ... Styles come and go.
> I know a guy that has his family's coat of arms done small, tastefully and very detailed on his shoulder ... It looks nice and it will never go out of style I don't think.
> 
> .




Interesting story, one I identify with. In the long run I am glad I did not get it.


----------



## Muhammed

Personally, I think tattoos are fucking gross.


----------



## Judicial review

Tattoos are for people who can't remember shit.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Aren't tattoos the ultimate in being judged for superficial reasons instead of who you are 'on the inside?' If you're a good person others will like, but get tattoos aren't you basicly saying you don't want to be judged for who you really are, but what's on the outside?


----------



## rightwinger

Delta4Embassy said:


> Aren't tattoos the ultimate in being judged for superficial reasons instead of who you are 'on the inside?' If you're a good person others will like, but get tattoos aren't you basicly saying you don't want to be judged for who you really are, but what's on the outside?


 
I think you can tell a lot about a person based on whether they have tattoos and what type of tattoos they have

You don't see many church ladies with "Born to raise hell" tattooed on their forehead

or an employer wondering why would you get such an awful looking tattoo and figure that you make bad, impulsive decisions


----------



## Delta4Embassy

rightwinger said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't tattoos the ultimate in being judged for superficial reasons instead of who you are 'on the inside?' If you're a good person others will like, but get tattoos aren't you basicly saying you don't want to be judged for who you really are, but what's on the outside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can tell a lot about a person based on whether they have tattoos and what type of tattoos they have
> 
> You don't see many church ladies with "Born to raise hell" tattooed om their forehead
Click to expand...


Seen tats on military guys who're the salt of the earth despite their tattoos.


----------



## BlackSand

Delta4Embassy said:


> Aren't tattoos the ultimate in being judged for superficial reasons instead of who you are 'on the inside?' If you're a good person others will like, but get tattoos aren't you basicly saying you don't want to be judged for who you really are, but what's on the outside?





 ... Put the hookah down ... Your superficial observations and opinions do not speak towards the intents or desires of others.

.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

BlackSand said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't tattoos the ultimate in being judged for superficial reasons instead of who you are 'on the inside?' If you're a good person others will like, but get tattoos aren't you basicly saying you don't want to be judged for who you really are, but what's on the outside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Put the hookah down ... Your superficial observations and opinions do not speak towards the intents or desires of others.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And you have how many tattoos?


----------



## BlackSand

Delta4Embassy said:


> And you have how many tattoos?



Why ask when the answer is on this page ... Unless of course your superficial observations are inadequate in providing accurate information.

.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

BlackSand said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have how many tattoos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why ask when the answer is on this page ... Unless of course your superficial observations are inadequate in providing accurate information.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Because I don't care enough about it or you (no offense) to check. But claiming my opinion is superficial, but infering getting tattoos and wishing to be judged by superficiality is itself superficial begs the question.


----------



## BlackSand

Delta4Embassy said:


> Because I don't care enough about it or you (no offense) to check. But claiming my opinion is superficial, but infering getting tattoos and wishing to be judged by superficiality is itself superficial begs the question.



Whether you care goes further towards explaining my response to your post in the first place ... Your observations and opinions are superficial by your definition, not mine.
You seem to be the one intent on judging others with inaccurate information supplied by your shortsightedness.


.


----------



## Alex.

Delta4Embassy said:


> Aren't tattoos the ultimate in being judged for superficial reasons instead of who you are 'on the inside?' If you're a good person others will like, but get tattoos aren't you basicly saying you don't want to be judged for who you really are, but what's on the outside?


I see the following what else do I need to know about the person?


----------



## BlackSand

Alex. said:


> I see the following what else do I need to know about the person?



Well ... That is kind of obvious, but then again it would also depend on if you knew what you were looking at.





.


----------



## Alex.

BlackSand said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the following what else do I need to know about the person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... That is kind of obvious, but then again it would also depend on if you knew what you were looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Sure but that is the point, that symbol will send a message to anyone who sees it and they may go further based circumstance and/or desire.


----------



## BlackSand

Alex. said:


> Sure but that is the point, that symbol will send a message to anyone who sees it and they may go further based circumstance and/or desire.



The tattoo I pictured would mean something to those who know what it means and just look like a bunch of scribbling to those that don't.
It is a recognition of merit and loyalty to those who know ... And to those who don't know ... Oh well, who cares?

We try to pound other people into our neat little boxes ... When that doesn't always address what they think or their motivations.
In other words ... The "point" is not up to you to decide.

.


----------



## Alex.

BlackSand said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but that is the point, that symbol will send a message to anyone who sees it and they may go further based circumstance and/or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tattoo I pictured would mean something to those who know what it means and just look like a bunch of scribbling to those that don't.
> It is a recognition of merit and loyalty to those who know ... And to those who don't know ... Oh well, who cares?
> 
> We try to pound other people into our neat little boxes ... When that doesn't always address what they think or their motivations.
> In other words ... The "point" is not up to you to decide.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Of course it is up to me to decide. I looked at the tattoo and thought seems to be a fraternity/organization of some sort. If iI saw the person with it I may have asked them what it was I even tried looking it up I was so interested. I belong to something called Phi Alpha Theta with similar lettering. I got a key with the symbol and lettering  not the tattoo.


----------



## BlackSand

Alex. said:


> Of course it is up to me to decide. I looked at the tattoo and thought seems to be a fraternity/organization of some sort. If iI saw the person with it I may have asked them what it was I even tried looking it up I was so interested. I belong to something called Phi Alpha Theta with similar lettering. I got a key with the symbol and lettering  not the tattoo.



What difference does it make what you decide the point is ... If what you decide has nothing to do with why the person has the tattoo?
You are free to have all the misconceptions you may desire ... But what is the point of that?

.


----------



## Alex.

BlackSand said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is up to me to decide. I looked at the tattoo and thought seems to be a fraternity/organization of some sort. If iI saw the person with it I may have asked them what it was I even tried looking it up I was so interested. I belong to something called Phi Alpha Theta with similar lettering. I got a key with the symbol and lettering  not the tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make what you decide the point is ... If what you decide has nothing to do with why the person has the tattoo?
> You are free to have all the misconceptions you may desire ... But what is the point of that?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

In your isolated case you are correct. 

If I were a public servant, let's say a cop then it makes all the difference in the world how I interpret the tattoo. RL does not reflect the wistful meanderings of a messageboard.


As it is I was interested in the tattoo that is all I saw. If I saw the person who had the tattoo it may make no difference.


----------



## Diana1180

I work in Federal contracts.  Have been doing so for 10+ years.  That means I am customer facing, with government agencies mostly, and have to dress up regularly.  I have a number of tattoos (that is me in my avatar pic).  I am able to hide my tattoos if needed, but most times don't even try since I am not ashamed or embarrassed by them.

 I am not "working class" but would be honored if I was considered as such since they keep the world going.  I have never been judged for my tattoos,.. that I know of.  Most compliment them and ask what they say and what they mean.  Its amazing that the people I have met that are inked out all over are some of the sweetest, most non-judgmental people I have ever met.


----------



## BlackSand

But perhaps if you saw the person wearing the tattoo (law enforcement or not) ... And given your desire to assume the meaning and purpose ... You would be just as likely to make poor decisions as to what it could mean.

That's my point ...  It means something to those who don't need it explained ... But that doesn't mean that it is there for anyone else.
Whatever you conclude will have bearing on how you view the person ... With or without the proper understanding.

.


----------



## Alex.

BlackSand said:


> But perhaps if you saw the person wearing the tattoo (law enforcement or not) ... And given your desire to assume the meaning and purpose ... You would be just as likely to make poor decisions as to what it could mean.
> 
> That's my point ...  It means something to those who don't need it explained ... But that doesn't mean that it is there for anyone else.
> Whatever you conclude will have bearing on how you view the person ... With or without the proper understanding.
> 
> .


 Yep but I am interested. If the person wants to share the meaning that would be nice if not there nothing I could do about it.


----------



## Alex.

BlackSand said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the following what else do I need to know about the person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... That is kind of obvious, but then again it would also depend on if you knew what you were looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...




This is the whole idea of how much the message whether it is ink or another medium comes across. I wanted to find out what it is so I did.








* "Alpha Phi Omega* (commonly known as APO, but also ΑΦΩ, A-Phi-O and A-Phi-Q), is a not-for-profit organization. The purpose of this fraternity/sorority is to assemble college students in a national service fraternity/sorority in the fellowship of principles derived from the Scout Oath and Law of the Boy Scouts; to develop leadership, to promote friendship and to provide service to humanity; and to further freedom that is our national, educational and intellectual heritage"

Alpha Phi Omega - Lambda Phi - Home


----------



## Iceweasel

I'll never have one and I've never seen one that made someone look better. Some of them are really horrible, like what kids do to walls with spray paint.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I think tattoos are very tacky.  Generally speaking, the more tattoos a person has, the lower the IQ.  I think they are gross - especially on women.  I would never, ever date a woman with a tattoo.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but that is the point, that symbol will send a message to anyone who sees it and they may go further based circumstance and/or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tattoo I pictured would mean something to those who know what it means and just look like a bunch of scribbling to those that don't.
> It is a recognition of merit and loyalty to those who know ... And to those who don't know ... Oh well, who cares?
> 
> We try to pound other people into our neat little boxes ... When that doesn't always address what they think or their motivations.
> In other words ... The "point" is not up to you to decide.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Some of them are very nice and artistic, and some can certainly be tastefully done.  I've no desire to have one, but I don't understand why people have to be so judgmental about what another person does with their body.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't think there is anything wrong at all with something like this one, and you have long hair, no one would ever know unless you wanted to show them.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but that is the point, that symbol will send a message to anyone who sees it and they may go further based circumstance and/or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tattoo I pictured would mean something to those who know what it means and just look like a bunch of scribbling to those that don't.
> It is a recognition of merit and loyalty to those who know ... And to those who don't know ... Oh well, who cares?
> 
> We try to pound other people into our neat little boxes ... When that doesn't always address what they think or their motivations.
> In other words ... The "point" is not up to you to decide.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them are very nice and artistic, and some can certainly be tastefully done.  I've no desire to have one, but I don't understand why people have to be so judgmental about what another person does with their body.
Click to expand...

For the same reason why you are being judgmental about what people are saying about not liking tattos, hence  everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but that is the point, that symbol will send a message to anyone who sees it and they may go further based circumstance and/or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tattoo I pictured would mean something to those who know what it means and just look like a bunch of scribbling to those that don't.
> It is a recognition of merit and loyalty to those who know ... And to those who don't know ... Oh well, who cares?
> 
> We try to pound other people into our neat little boxes ... When that doesn't always address what they think or their motivations.
> In other words ... The "point" is not up to you to decide.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them are very nice and artistic, and some can certainly be tastefully done.  I've no desire to have one, but I don't understand why people have to be so judgmental about what another person does with their body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the same reason why you are being judgmental about what people are saying about not liking tattos, hence  everyone is entitled to their opinion.
Click to expand...


No.  I asked why a person would think only "working class people" get tattoos because that is an ignorant assumption.


----------



## rightwinger

Iceweasel said:


> I'll never have one and I've never seen one that made someone look better. Some of them are really horrible, like what kids do to walls with spray paint.


Exactly....most resemble grafiti more than art

At least grafiti can be scrubbed off


----------



## rightwinger

Big Black Dog said:


> I think tattoos are very tacky.  Generally speaking, the more tattoos a person has, the lower the IQ.  I think they are gross - especially on women.  I would never, ever date a woman with a tattoo.


I wouldn't date a woman who smokes either


----------



## NLT

When I was in the Navy everytime I went to get a tattoo, the fucking wait so long that it cut into my drinking time, so I never got one.


----------



## NLT

rightwinger said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think tattoos are very tacky.  Generally speaking, the more tattoos a person has, the lower the IQ.  I think they are gross - especially on women.  I would never, ever date a woman with a tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't date a woman who smokes either
Click to expand...

What if she was smoking hot?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but that is the point, that symbol will send a message to anyone who sees it and they may go further based circumstance and/or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tattoo I pictured would mean something to those who know what it means and just look like a bunch of scribbling to those that don't.
> It is a recognition of merit and loyalty to those who know ... And to those who don't know ... Oh well, who cares?
> 
> We try to pound other people into our neat little boxes ... When that doesn't always address what they think or their motivations.
> In other words ... The "point" is not up to you to decide.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them are very nice and artistic, and some can certainly be tastefully done.  I've no desire to have one, but I don't understand why people have to be so judgmental about what another person does with their body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the same reason why you are being judgmental about what people are saying about not liking tattos, hence  everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked why a person would think only "working class people" get tattoos because that is an ignorant assumption.
Click to expand...

I never said that. I posted






Any questions?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but that is the point, that symbol will send a message to anyone who sees it and they may go further based circumstance and/or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tattoo I pictured would mean something to those who know what it means and just look like a bunch of scribbling to those that don't.
> It is a recognition of merit and loyalty to those who know ... And to those who don't know ... Oh well, who cares?
> 
> We try to pound other people into our neat little boxes ... When that doesn't always address what they think or their motivations.
> In other words ... The "point" is not up to you to decide.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them are very nice and artistic, and some can certainly be tastefully done.  I've no desire to have one, but I don't understand why people have to be so judgmental about what another person does with their body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the same reason why you are being judgmental about what people are saying about not liking tattos, hence  everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked why a person would think only "working class people" get tattoos because that is an ignorant assumption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. I posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
Click to expand...


Whatever, dude.  I don't really care.  Point is, it is not only working class people who have tattoos.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think tattoos are very tacky.  Generally speaking, the more tattoos a person has, the lower the IQ.  I think they are gross - especially on women.  I would never, ever date a woman with a tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't date a woman who smokes either
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's a pretty gross habit.


----------



## rightwinger

NLT said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think tattoos are very tacky.  Generally speaking, the more tattoos a person has, the lower the IQ.  I think they are gross - especially on women.  I would never, ever date a woman with a tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't date a woman who smokes either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if she was smoking hot?
Click to expand...


And she still stinks from smoking?

I don't think so


----------



## NLT

My Dad had Japanese Dragon Tattos on both of his forearms from when he was there in 1945-46 as part of the occupation force. He had it done the old way with bamboo. He said it hurt like a Mofo


----------



## featherlite

I can see why some don't like them. I like them, but then I like people with purple hair also. ( when its done right)
Many different kinds of people have them now so you cant really stereotype who has them.
arggg stereotyping is my biggest pet peeve...a generalization based on a small percentage of any given group....totally ignoring the rest who literally bust out of that box..










She has too many...but is still beautiful and her tattoo's are a work of art.
HE has just the right amount, in fact more would be even better.  and if I ever see this guy out in public...Im following him home!


----------



## ChrisL

featherlite said:


>



Holy smokes!


----------



## rightwinger

featherlite said:


> I can see why some don't like them. I like them, but then I like people with purple hair also. ( when its done right)
> Many different kinds of people have them now so you cant really stereotype who has them.
> arggg stereotyping is my biggest pet peeve...a generalization based on a small percentage of any given group....totally ignoring the rest who literally bust out of that box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has too many...but is still beautiful and her tattoo's are a work of art.
> HE has just the right amount, in fact more would be even better.  and if I ever see this guy out in public...Im following him home!



Her tattoos look fine now but will blur to look like shit in 20 years. But nobody is smart enough to consider you will bear that mark for 50 years


----------



## Diana1180

rightwinger said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why some don't like them. I like them, but then I like people with purple hair also. ( when its done right)
> Many different kinds of people have them now so you cant really stereotype who has them.
> arggg stereotyping is my biggest pet peeve...a generalization based on a small percentage of any given group....totally ignoring the rest who literally bust out of that box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has too many...but is still beautiful and her tattoo's are a work of art.
> HE has just the right amount, in fact more would be even better.  and if I ever see this guy out in public...Im following him home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her tattoos look fine now but will blur to look like shit in 20 years. But nobody is smart enough to consider you will bear that mark for 50 years
Click to expand...


Which is why you are supposed to get a touch up every few years.  Keep the color bright.  My tattoo artist does touch ups for free.  They want their artwork to always look good ..

And you are always supposed to use sunscreen on them...not that you shouldnt anyways.

and at 80...I wont care anymore.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, some people like tattoos I suppose.  I just don't think they look very feminine and that's just one reason why I won't get one.  I also have a lot better things to spend my money on, and I really don't see the "point" of tattoos.


----------



## Diana1180

To each their own  That's what makes everyone unique.  Each one of mine has meaning.... a story behind it.

I understand not seeing the point, they aren't for everyone.  But then you may have an interest I don't see the point in.


----------



## Roadrunner

Diana1180 said:


> To each their own  That's what makes everyone unique.  Each one of mine has meaning.... a story behind it.
> 
> I understand not seeing the point, they aren't for everyone.  But then you may have an interest I don't see the point in.


That is the purpose of the tattoo craze; to make one  unique like everybody else.


----------



## Desperado

Nutz said:


> I can't stand tattoos.


Especially on women.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

If tats on women are so beautiful, ask yourself why many movies digitally 'clear' tats from actresses. 

'movies digitally remove tattoos'

Search string on google. Too many results to cherry-pick.


----------



## Desperado

Delta4Embassy said:


> If tats on women are so beautiful, ask yourself why many movies digitally 'clear' tats from actresses.
> 
> 'movies digitally remove tattoos'
> 
> Search string on google. Too many results to cherry-pick.



There is absolutely nothing sexy about a tattoo on a woman.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Desperado said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If tats on women are so beautiful, ask yourself why many movies digitally 'clear' tats from actresses.
> 
> 'movies digitally remove tattoos'
> 
> Search string on google. Too many results to cherry-pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely nothing sexy about a tattoo on a woman.
Click to expand...


Well, maybe to a sadist. Tat means she sat there however long, however many times enjoying the pain.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Well, some people like tattoos I suppose.  I just don't think they look very feminine and that's just one reason why I won't get one.  I also have a lot better things to spend my money on, and I really don't see the "point" of tattoos.



^^^^
Like your therapist's couch or that month long vacation you have been looking forward to at McLean's in Belmont.

It is not the tattoo that makes the woman, it is the woman that makes the tattoo. Like anything else, it is just one  aspect of a whole being, just like a hairstyle or manner of dress.


----------



## Iceweasel

featherlite said:


> I can see why some don't like them. I like them, but then I like people with purple hair also. ( when its done right)
> Many different kinds of people have them now so you cant really stereotype who has them.
> arggg stereotyping is my biggest pet peeve...a generalization based on a small percentage of any given group....totally ignoring the rest who literally bust out of that box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has too many...but is still beautiful and her tattoo's are a work of art.
> HE has just the right amount, in fact more would be even better.  and if I ever see this guy out in public...Im following him home!


Looks like graffiti to me. And nipple hardware? That's freaky.


----------



## featherlite

I totally agree. I just think they wear freaky really well.


----------



## ChrisL

Diana1180 said:


> To each their own  That's what makes everyone unique.  Each one of mine has meaning.... a story behind it.
> 
> I understand not seeing the point, they aren't for everyone.  But then you may have an interest I don't see the point in.



I understand.  I am not judging your decision.  I was stating why I personally would not get one.  Unlike some of the more judgmental hypocrites here, if you want a tattoo, I wouldn't judge your lifestyle by it.  I know better than to assume that they are just for "working class" people.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people like tattoos I suppose.  I just don't think they look very feminine and that's just one reason why I won't get one.  I also have a lot better things to spend my money on, and I really don't see the "point" of tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Like your therapist's couch or that month long vacation you have been looking forward to at McLean's in Belmont.
> 
> It is not the tattoo that makes the woman, it is the woman that makes the tattoo. Like anything else, it is just one  aspect of a whole being, just like a hairstyle or manner of dress.
Click to expand...


No, like clothing, jewelry and other things.  IMO, a tattoo would be a waste of money.  Why you keep making bogus remarks about my mental health, I have no idea.  Obviously, you need some therapy.


----------



## ChrisL

Diana1180 said:


> To each their own  That's what makes everyone unique.  Each one of mine has meaning.... a story behind it.
> 
> I understand not seeing the point, they aren't for everyone.  But then you may have an interest I don't see the point in.



Hey, keep in mind, it was Skye and Alex who were assuming that only "working class people" get tattoos.


----------



## Diana1180

ChrisL said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own  That's what makes everyone unique.  Each one of mine has meaning.... a story behind it.
> 
> I understand not seeing the point, they aren't for everyone.  But then you may have an interest I don't see the point in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, keep in mind, it was Skye and Alex who were assuming that only "working class people" get tattoos.
Click to expand...


I did not mean my post to be snarky or sarcastic in any way towards you. I understand you weren't judging me or people with tattoos. I was just trying to say that things you may think are worth spending money on..I may not..and vice versa.

  I gave my response on that working class comment as well lol.


----------



## Iceweasel

Tattoos USED to be working class. Like torn up jeans and sloppy hair but it's all fashionable these days.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> Tattoos USED to be working class. Like torn up jeans and sloppy hair but it's all fashionable these days.



It's a personal decision and tattoos are quite popular.  I did, as I noted previously, think about getting one at one time.  If I ever did want to get one, it would be small and inconspicuous and just for me, but I decided against it for a bunch of different reasons.


----------



## Nutz

Desperado said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially on women.
Click to expand...

I don't like to judge people....but  think slut when I see a woman with a tattoo.  Especially when they have those tramp stamps.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people like tattoos I suppose.  I just don't think they look very feminine and that's just one reason why I won't get one.  I also have a lot better things to spend my money on, and I really don't see the "point" of tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Like your therapist's couch or that month long vacation you have been looking forward to at McLean's in Belmont.
> 
> It is not the tattoo that makes the woman, it is the woman that makes the tattoo. Like anything else, it is just one  aspect of a whole being, just like a hairstyle or manner of dress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, like clothing, jewelry and other things.  IMO, a tattoo would be a waste of money.  Why you keep making bogus remarks about my mental health, I have no idea.  Obviously, you need some therapy.
Click to expand...

I need therapy because I support those who wish to ink up their bodies? You are one crazy dude.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own  That's what makes everyone unique.  Each one of mine has meaning.... a story behind it.
> 
> I understand not seeing the point, they aren't for everyone.  But then you may have an interest I don't see the point in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, keep in mind, it was Skye and Alex who were assuming that only "working class people" get tattoos.
Click to expand...

I never said that. You are a liar in addition to being a screwball, dude.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people like tattoos I suppose.  I just don't think they look very feminine and that's just one reason why I won't get one.  I also have a lot better things to spend my money on, and I really don't see the "point" of tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Like your therapist's couch or that month long vacation you have been looking forward to at McLean's in Belmont.
> 
> It is not the tattoo that makes the woman, it is the woman that makes the tattoo. Like anything else, it is just one  aspect of a whole being, just like a hairstyle or manner of dress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, like clothing, jewelry and other things.  IMO, a tattoo would be a waste of money.  Why you keep making bogus remarks about my mental health, I have no idea.  Obviously, you need some therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need therapy because I support those who wish to ink up their bodies? You are one crazy dude.
Click to expand...


YOU are the one who agreed with Skye.  Not me.  I've stated from the beginning that I don't really care what other people do, and I don't judge them because of it.  That's on you.  That was YOUR feeling, you idiot.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own  That's what makes everyone unique.  Each one of mine has meaning.... a story behind it.
> 
> I understand not seeing the point, they aren't for everyone.  But then you may have an interest I don't see the point in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, keep in mind, it was Skye and Alex who were assuming that only "working class people" get tattoos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. You are a liar in addition to being a screwball, dude.
Click to expand...


Oh, now you're going to resort to calling me a "dude?"  You're a fucking idiot.  No wonder why you don't have any friends.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own  That's what makes everyone unique.  Each one of mine has meaning.... a story behind it.
> 
> I understand not seeing the point, they aren't for everyone.  But then you may have an interest I don't see the point in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, keep in mind, it was Skye and Alex who were assuming that only "working class people" get tattoos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. You are a liar in addition to being a screwball, dude.
Click to expand...


Do me a favor and stay the fuck away from me, you jerk.  I don't like you at all.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own  That's what makes everyone unique.  Each one of mine has meaning.... a story behind it.
> 
> I understand not seeing the point, they aren't for everyone.  But then you may have an interest I don't see the point in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, keep in mind, it was Skye and Alex who were assuming that only "working class people" get tattoos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. You are a liar in addition to being a screwball, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor and stay the fuck away from me, you jerk.  I don't like you at all.
Click to expand...

You are truly one of the most vile and meanest people I have even had the displeasure of reading. You created this aggression  and now you cry, well I have a tattoo just for you.


----------



## Treeshepherd

I can't think of a slogan or symbol that defines me. 

You don't put a bumper sticker on a Maserati. It's tacky. 

Tattoos are meaningful in some tribal cultures. By the same token, I can see why a Marine might get a USMC tattoo. Or, if a guy got bit on the ankle by a rattlesnake, I could see him memorializing that event by getting a snake tattoo. But, to walk into a tattoo parlor and choose something out of a catalog seems sort of lame. 

And then there's the fact that (in my demographic and locale) tattoos have become mainstream. It isn't edgy anymore. You could probably get one in a California shopping mall. A majority of people I hang out with have tattoos. I feel like a rebel by never getting one.


----------



## JoeMoma

Nutz said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially on women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like to judge people....but  think slut when I see a woman with a tattoo.  Especially when they have those tramp stamps.
Click to expand...

Sluts are people too.


----------



## Nutz

JoeMoma said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially on women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like to judge people....but  think slut when I see a woman with a tattoo.  Especially when they have those tramp stamps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sluts are people too.
Click to expand...

Yes..they are good to know for about 3 hours.


----------



## Diana1180

Nutz said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially on women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like to judge people....but  think slut when I see a woman with a tattoo.  Especially when they have those tramp stamps.
Click to expand...



Slut? Really? What about a tattoo that makes you think "slut"?

Tramp stap i can MAYBE see your logic on that one....but a small tattoo on an ankle makes you think she is a slut?

Care to elaborate on your reasoning?


----------



## Nutz

Diana1180 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially on women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like to judge people....but  think slut when I see a woman with a tattoo.  Especially when they have those tramp stamps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slut? Really? What about a tattoo that makes you think "slut"?
> 
> Tramp stap i can MAYBE see your logic on that one....but a small tattoo on an ankle makes you think she is a slut?
> 
> Care to elaborate on your reasoning?
Click to expand...

Zero respect for one's body means they have zero respect for what they do.  Most women with tattoos are loose.


----------



## Diana1180

Nutz said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially on women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like to judge people....but  think slut when I see a woman with a tattoo.  Especially when they have those tramp stamps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slut? Really? What about a tattoo that makes you think "slut"?
> 
> Tramp stap i can MAYBE see your logic on that one....but a small tattoo on an ankle makes you think she is a slut?
> 
> Care to elaborate on your reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zero respect for one's body means they have zero respect for what they do.  Most women with tattoos are loose.
Click to expand...


Ah. Ok. Thank you for explaining your reasoning.


----------



## Nutz

Diana1180 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially on women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like to judge people....but  think slut when I see a woman with a tattoo.  Especially when they have those tramp stamps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slut? Really? What about a tattoo that makes you think "slut"?
> 
> Tramp stap i can MAYBE see your logic on that one....but a small tattoo on an ankle makes you think she is a slut?
> 
> Care to elaborate on your reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zero respect for one's body means they have zero respect for what they do.  Most women with tattoos are loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. Ok. Thank you for explaining your reasoning.
Click to expand...

I take it you have tattoos.  You wanna go out on a date?


----------



## Diana1180

Yes. I have a few. That is one of them in my avatar picture. 

and no thank you


----------



## Jarlaxle

Roadrunner said:


> In two or three decades it will be crawling up his ass.
> 
> Tattoos are for losers who want to be unique like everybody else.



So...you're the guy drooling over _Skin & Ink_ magazine, then?


----------



## JoeMoma

When I was a kid, tattoos were for mostly reserved for biker gangs and drunken sailors.  Times have changed.


----------



## Jarlaxle

BlackSand said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the following what else do I need to know about the person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... That is kind of obvious, but then again it would also depend on if you knew what you were looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The symbol for the Alpha Phi Omega fraternity?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Big Black Dog said:


> I think tattoos are very tacky.  Generally speaking, the more tattoos a person has, the lower the IQ.  I think they are gross - especially on women.  I would never, ever date a woman with a tattoo.



My wife's best friend is a nurse...graduated with high honors, despite finishing a 4-year program in three. She is currently an AP-RN.

She is covered in tattoos from neck to ankles.  Anything else you wanna be wrong about?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Delta4Embassy said:


> If tats on women are so beautiful, ask yourself why many movies digitally 'clear' tats from actresses.
> 
> 'movies digitally remove tattoos'
> 
> Search string on google. Too many results to cherry-pick.



Because they don't want to hear from judgmental fucks like you.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Iceweasel said:


> Looks like graffiti to me. And nipple hardware? That's freaky.



Wait...when did freaky become a bad thing?


----------



## Iceweasel

Jarlaxle said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like graffiti to me. And nipple hardware? That's freaky.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...when did freaky become a bad thing?
Click to expand...

When did it become a good thing?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Diana1180 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially on women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like to judge people....but  think slut when I see a woman with a tattoo.  Especially when they have those tramp stamps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slut? Really? What about a tattoo that makes you think "slut"?
> 
> Tramp stap i can MAYBE see your logic on that one....but a small tattoo on an ankle makes you think she is a slut?
> 
> Care to elaborate on your reasoning?
Click to expand...


He reminds me of the idiot who once told me that any woman that wears an ankle bracelet is a prostitute. (Give me some credit...I did not laugh in his face.)


----------



## Nutz

Jarlaxle said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think tattoos are very tacky.  Generally speaking, the more tattoos a person has, the lower the IQ.  I think they are gross - especially on women.  I would never, ever date a woman with a tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's best friend is a nurse...graduated with high honors, despite finishing a 4-year program in three. She is currently an AP-RN.
> 
> She is covered in tattoos from neck to ankles.  Anything else you wanna be wrong about?
Click to expand...

I would demand a new nurse and write a letter to the board.  No one wants to see that nonsense when they are sick.


----------



## Jarlaxle

youd never know.


----------



## Nutz

Covered from neck to ankles...and I would never know?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Maybe you haven't noticed, but nurse's scrubs have long sleeves!  She worked with people for YEARS before they realized she has tattoos.


----------



## rcfieldz

Jarlaxle said:


> Maybe you haven't noticed, but nurse's scrubs have long sleeves!  She worked with people for YEARS before they realized she has tattoos.


And she just happens to be good with needles...reminds me of an ex.


----------

